# 40 Gal Aquarium Incubator



## Spurtacus (Apr 21, 2012)

Ive been doing some reading on home made incubators lately and think it would be cool to make one out of a 40 gal aquarium Ive had lying around.

I think I could make it very attractive, and the visibility from the front glass wall would be great.
 
Ive read alot about the method with a submersion heater in ~4 inches of water with the eggs in vermiculite in a tupperware container on a shelf above water level- I dont want to do that. Id like to get away from the tupperware containers all together if possible(?).

Ideally Id first insulate the tank by gluing styrofoam panels to the 3 sides and bottom. Not sure how Id handle the top yet, some form of heating element, at least one fan maybe 2 just because of the vast amount of open space.
Obv thermostat, egg level thermometers, hygrometer. And then just ~3 inches of vermiculite across the bottom with the eggs placed on\in it.

Its only a rough idea atm, wanted to ask your opinions before pursuing it much further. Ive only ever incubated eggs in small containers within an incubator- so having them out so open is a daunting concept to me.

Thoughts, criticism or "Thats a terrible idea, never mention that again." welcome


----------



## ascott (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't incubate here...but giving your thread a bump....good luck


----------



## Spurtacus (Apr 24, 2012)

ascott said:


> I don't incubate here...but giving your thread a bump....good luck



ty 

After alot more reading and rethinking Ive figured out exactly what I want to do for layout. Alot different from what I was originally thinking, but mostly in good ways.

So all thats left to do is build it and see how it performs.(without eggs lol)

Any recommendations on heating element and a fan that hold up to the moisture in an incubator? 
Also would love any recommendations on thermostats or (de)humidistats.


----------

